# Front Effect speakers.



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

I am in the process of making some changes to my system. I recently bought a new Panasonic zt65 Plasma to replace my old Sony rear projection TV, but with that I am now repainting the room and possibly having a console built to put in front of the TV that will be mounted on the wall. I am using a Yamaha RX-A2020 that like most Yamaha's has the ability to have front mains and front effects, or surrounds. Currently I'm using some Polk Audio front effect speakers along with my mains, but several have told me to do away with them and just use the mains. From what I have been told only Yamaha still uses these. I replaced my rear Polk Audio's with some Def-techs a few years ago and am considering replacing the fronts. Just not sure if it is needed, if they are not then I'm going to fix the walls and cover up the wires. If I decide to keep them then I will replace them with some more in-walls.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, 
I am not sure what your question is, but if you are asking about height channels, then it would appear that more and more companies are adding front height channels so it appears this is not going away.
I too used to have a Yamaha and did the front height channel thing and it was good. So maybe this is more personal choice and available space/equipment than anything else.

At this time none of the playback discs have that hard coded, so it will be matrix, but the future may be closer than we think.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Presence speakers as Yamaha refers to them and the technology they use is called DSP.
An article here explains it .. http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=41243

Other Receiver brands refer to it as Front Heights and Front Wides and use Audyssey DSX or NEO technology.


I have both front heights and front wides in my 11.2 setup. I use Audyssey DSX. 
I find the front wides increase my front sound stage and create a more enveloping atmosphere. The front heights add effects like when a helicopter flys overhead in a movie etc.

A lot of it is personal preference.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Good article and thanks for the response. I'm thinking I will keep my front "presence" speakers or actually purchase some in-walls.


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree ... if you have the extra speakers ...why not use them? I had also wondered about the use of rear surrounds and the same thing applies ..it won't hurt to use them. My system is set up for 11.2.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an onkyo 3007 with a 9.2 setup. I lived with the front wides for about 2 months before changing them to height channels. In my room the heights were much better, possibly because my mains are about 8 apart already.


----------

